# Recommendations for Sci-Fi TV?



## CriticalCarrot (Jun 19, 2020)

I usually only watch Sci-Fi films and I'd like to get into some Sci-Fi TV and was wondering if you guys had some recommendations for me?

I've seen every Star Trek so no need to recommend any of those.


----------



## Land Under Wave (Jun 20, 2020)

I'd recommend 'Stargate Atlantis'--it ran for five seasons, and it has an overarching sci-fi survival/military-op story-line interspersed with stand-alone episodes. Dynamic character relationships, witty dialogue, and the Lost City of Atlantis stuck in a galaxy far, far away....

Here's a link to the Season 1 trailer on youtube, if I've piqued your interest.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2020)

*Babylon 5*.    This iis series with an over conturing story race  from season 1 to 5. Its one the greatest science series of all time .  There B5 film I don't recommend seeing any of them save one  The Gathering.  This film foreshadows what takes place in the series . one world of warning the Gathering is not a great film its no where near as good as the series that follows it . of the the other films see those after you see the series because thye would give away the storyline in the series.    I will give you some background. Babylon a space station  a bit like the United nation , it was founded  10 years after the earth Mimbari wars in which the Mimbari were winning and were about to Annilate Earth . Then at Earth last stand  which is called The Balle of Line. The Mimbari surrender and didn't; explain why. Of the station  itself,  its called Babylon 5 for a very good reason,  Babylon station 1 -3 were destroyed yt sabotage . Babylon 4 disappeared 24 hours after becoming fully operational . The station is self is like  the United Nations  and it's  purpose it to prevent an other disastrous wa.r the main security council  on B5 is lead by Earth, Th Mimbari. The Narn and Centuri  and then ther are the Vorlons who are bay far the most powerful. The forlorn are vey engnamitc they wear encounter suite so no one in living memory knows what Vorlon looks like.  The man commanding the station Commander Jeffrey Sinclair fought on the Battle of the line was captured by the Mimbari but has no recollection f that and has several house of his like that he cannot account for . There is lot more to it.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 20, 2020)

Also try Stargate SG 1. Great show.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2020)

A second for Babylon 5. it Is genius.

I also loved Farscape. It’s quirky, but very good. Lots of humour.

Battlestar Galactica (Ronald D. Moore’s reboot, not the original), is also excellent. 

I liked Dark Matter and Killjoys.

Space: Above and Beyond is worth watching, but it was cut short at only one series. 

If you fancy getting angry at a network, give Firefly a go. Again, cut short well before it’s prime at only one series. 

I haven’t seen many, so I’m going to binge watch Dr. Who over the coming weeks.


----------



## MarcUK001 (Jun 20, 2020)

Well i would look at,
Babylon 5, 
The Expanse,
Battlestar Galactica   ( Reboot) 
Firefly,
Blakes 7 . Its really old, but the characters are really good. Found it on YouTube.
Take a look at the Man in the High Castle & Fringe for something else.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 20, 2020)

Blake’s 7 isn’t old it was on when I was ....er .... yes ...never mind.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 20, 2020)

Blakes 7
Farscape
Firefly
The Expanse
Stargate SG1
Stargate Atlantis
Andromeda (wasn't really of favorite of mine, but it may be worth to give it a try)


----------



## Ori Vandewalle (Jun 20, 2020)

Droflet said:


> Also try Stargate SG 1. Great show.



I'm currently about 80% through an SG-1 rewatch. Indeed a very good show. It had a limited set of plots, but made up for that with great characters and chemistry.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 22, 2020)

Most of my favourites have already been mentioned, but I'll add a few.

Space: 1999. Only two series and pretty much coloured by childhood memories, but worth checking out.
UFO. Another Gerry Anderson production but made before the above.
Seaquest DSV. I really enjoyed this series but it ended abruptly on a cliffhanger.
Red Dwarf. A classic comedy science fiction series that just had a special air this spring.
Quantum Leap. A wonderful time travel series.
Doctor Who. Of course.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 22, 2020)

Where do you start? Well, another vote for Babylon 5, my favourite programme of all time (well, excepting The Onedin Line, shut up) and also Farscape. Recommend Killjoys and Dark Matter too, though be aware DM died after season three AND it ended on a god-damn cliffhanger thank you network bots! Grrrr! Have to make my daily plug for Vagrant Queen, new and absolutely rockin, great humour, excellent world building, based on a comic series with some cool characters. Then there's Future Man (hilarious), Colony (another to suffer the axe after 3 seasons or was it 2?), another vote for Red Dwarf, also 12 Monkeys, Watchmen and Westworld, The Orville and if you're looking for a laugh try People of Earth. That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 22, 2020)

Still got to watch Vagrant Queen.

Critical Carrot, I'll be interested to see how you get on with each of the series. Keep us informed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 15, 2020)

Ori Vandewalle said:


> I'm currently about 80% through an SG-1 rewatch. Indeed a very good show. It had a limited set of plots, but made up for that with great characters and chemistry.



I still demand a apology  for  episodes like *Wormhole Extreme* !.  They did some hilariously funny episodes. The show alot humor in it and it worked.  Overall* Stargate SG1* was a terrific series, it had everything.

*Stargate Atlantis* was also quite good. I  Wish they given it a season or tow more then it got. 

*Stargate Universe* could potbelly have been the best series of all. I wish the Scifi Channel had given it more of chance.


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 15, 2020)

I'll also go with *Babylon 5*.  It has a thought out 5 season arc that's hard to beat.  All 3 *StarGate* shows are worth watching.  The first 2 sometimes get a little to silly for me (not to often).  The 3rd (Universe) took a hard turn into grim despair.  That could make it drag a little (at least for me).   *Dark Matter* and *The Expanse* were true in space hard sci-fi shows but were very different from each other. * Fringe* was awesome and earth bound.  It was like a cross between X-Files and Twilight Zone.   *Travelers* on Netflix is also really good with a great concept.  No 21st. century list would be complete without the *Battlestar Galactica* reboot.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm approaching the end of Doctor Who series 4 and I have to say that I have enjoyed it a lot. It really sticks to it's roots as a children's program that adults can enjoy too. 

Great fun, the Doctor is wacky and his companions enjoyable. Some nice story arcs in the series and it makes me want to go back and binge the classic Dr. Who episodes as well. Well worth watching.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 17, 2020)

_Babylon 5_ is a little dated in the special effects department, but it's the most well-written SF show to date. quality can vary from episode to episode, especially in seasons 1 and 5, but the overall story arc between them is without equal.

_The Expanse_ is probably the best modern SF TV show, though sometimes it's hard not to shake the impression that the original writers were making it up as they went along. 

Some _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ episodes are classics that are very re-watchable.


----------



## Trollheart (Jul 17, 2020)

Although time travel has been done to death, I quite enjoyed the two seasons of Timeless. Then there's Extant, which I thought was pretty good given that it was, in most ways, a rip-off of the movie AI (not sure which came first) and I particularly enjoyed what they did with two seasons of Sarah Connor Chronicles. If you want totally goofy, way-put space madness though, you have to check this out.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jul 18, 2020)

Lots of old stuff here. I will list the new stuff in order of appreciability and relative spaciness.
Picard
Star trek short voyages
The Orville
Mandorallen
Space Force
Falling Skies
The Gifted
West world
Inhumans
Krypton
100
The Boys
Umbrella Academy
Doom Patrol
Sanctuary
Phillip K Dick short stories
The Expanse
Altered Carbon
The Librarians
the Rain
Lucifer
Titans 
Avenue 5
Orphan Black
I zombie
Wynonna Earp
Agents of Shield
Legion


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 25, 2020)

Stranger Things (Netflix): X-Files-type series with kid protagonists
Cleverman (Netflix): Australian show combining Aboriginal mythology with SF
Cloak & Dagger (Hulu): from Marvel Comics
Russian Doll (Netflix): funny timeloop fiction; not sure if SF or fantasy
Outer Limits--original (Hulu)
Roswell, New Mexico (Netflix): based on novel Roswell High 
Future Man (Hulu): very funny TT

There's also a miniseries from the 60s called Sapphire and Steel that was made to compete with Doctor Who. You can easily find it on Youtube.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 25, 2020)

Saphire and Steel was from 1979 to 1982


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 25, 2020)

Vladd67 said:


> Saphire and Steel was from 1979 to 1982


Whoops!


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 26, 2020)

Also Rick and Morty on Hulu is quite entertaining if you don't mind animation.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 10, 2020)

I just bought the 1981 BBC adaption of _Day of the Triffids_ on DVD. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Matteo (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorry to be repetitious but it deserves saying more than once...definitely *Babylon 5*.  The greatest tv sci-fi series.  A well thought out, clever, story that spanned five seasons - rather than neatly wrapped up in two/three episodes.  Almost every episode had something that added to the overall story (there were very few "filler" episodes).

Exceptional.


----------

